# Fotos Download schützen



## chill_out (22. Juli 2003)

Hy,

ich möchte ne Website erstellen und dort eigene Fotos präsentieren, voraussichtlich arbeite ich mit Frontpage 2000, steht aber noch nich fest.
Nun möchte ich die Fotos natürlich nich verschenken und sie vor unbefugtem runterladen schützen, wie stell ich das an?

Gibt ja solche Methoden, daß man mit der rechten Maustaste das Bild saugt, die Website auf der Platte speichert, das Foto aus dem Tempverzeichniß holt usw.
Dies möchte ich alles verhindern.

Hab aber keinen Plan davon.


----------



## Fabian H (22. Juli 2003)

Vergiss es am besten gleich wieder!
Ist nahezu unmöglich, obwohl sich die Leute immer wieder was tolles einfallen lassen.


----------



## Yoda (22. Juli 2003)

Ich kann dir nicht sagen von wem oder in welchem Forum der Beitrag geschrieben wurde den ich gelesen habe, aber da waren einige <body> Parameter beschrieben mit denen man verhindert das der User das Kontextmenue auf deiner Page aufrufen kann.
Naja bemüh halt mal die Suchfunktion oder Frag im Irc Chat.
Pcnub


----------



## Fabian H (22. Juli 2003)

```
<body onContextMenu="return false;" onSelectStart="return false;" onDragStart="return false;">
```

usw., usw. ...

Bin mir da jetzt nicht 100% sicher, aber es ist sowieso Schwachsinn, da man es *immer* umgehen kann.

Ich kenn bis jetzt nur ein Script (Passwort-Verschlüsselung), bei dem ich es nicht Schaffe, es zu knacken.


----------



## TeCe (23. Juli 2003)

Die Body tags sind ja schon was tolles...aber man kann trotzdem über Datei->Speichern unter etwas speichern...des weiteren kann ich auch einfach´nen Textbrowser benutzen...

Meine Idee wäre die Bilder in kleine Flashfilmchen zu packen, bzw. dynamisch mit einem Flashfilm zu laden. Aber selbst dafür gibt es ja Tools, die Filmquelltexte zu sehen...aber nur für Teuergeld zu kriegen sind.

Vielleicht mit einem Java-Applett?

hmmm...es ist auf jeden Fall ratsam bei jedem Bild einen Copyright-Hinweis mitten im Bild zu platzieren(am besten auch farblich abgleichen wie bei  Stéphane Lord) und das ganze über ein Browser-Plugin zu laden...da ist es für den "Dieb" auf jeden Fall schon um einiges schwerer gemacht.

Eine 100% sichere Methode wird es nie geben.

@nuinmundo:: gib mir mal die URL - kann mir das nicht so schwer vorstellen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Juli 2003)

Wenn ich ein Bild sehe und es haben will, dann hält mich auch nix auf... und wenn ich einen Screenshot mache 

bye


@TeCe: http://projannet.port5.com/ <-- einer meiner JS Lieblingslinks


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (23. Juli 2003)

Zu dem JavaScript in den body tags kann ich einfach nur sagen, dass es für einen User, der sich halbwegs mit HTML auskennt einfach nur ein schlechter Witz ist.
Quelltext anschauen, JavaScript entfernen, abspeichern, laden und das Bild ist sogut wie auf der Platte.
Traurigt, gemein, ist aber leider so.
Momentan ist das signifikante Wasserzeichen noch immer die sicherste Methode (auch wenn das je nach Verwendung des Bildes hinterher eventuell nichtmehr erkennbar sein mag).


----------



## TeCe (23. Juli 2003)

Oh ja...stimmt die Methode ist mir entfallen 
Hab jetzt nur grob die Version von cryption überflogen...Aber man braucht doch ein Passwort, um überhaupt was zu sehen...ich glaub das ist hier nicht das Thema. Geht doch darum, dass Niemand die Bilder einfach so runterladen kann...

Aber auch da hast du ja schon das einfachste Beispiel gegeben...einfach´nen Screenshot machen...

Also das Effektivste ist wirklich eine copyright-info ins Bild zu packen und vielleicht das ganze nochmal in den EXIF-Header zu schreiben.


----------



## chill_out (23. Juli 2003)

erstmal danke für die antworten.

klar, wer sich halbwegs auskennt kommt immer an die bilder ran, kann man machen was man will.
aber es is ja schonmal was wenn man bsp. das kontextemenü nich mehr kriegt und wenn man die site nich mehr speichern kann, damit is schonmal ´n bischen was getan.
dazu hab ich auch schon eigige infos gefunden.

ich werd´s anders machen, ich lad die bilder nur im kleinen format hoch, das is wohl das beste.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (23. Juli 2003)

Ich würd generell von diesen sowieso sinnlosen "Schutzfunktionen" abraten. Der Webmaster, der meint mir vorschreiben zu können wann und wo ich meine rechte Maustaste benutzen darf, hat mich das letzte mal auf seiner Seite gesehn.

Schraub die Qualität und die GRöße der Bilder runter, oder platzier einen Copyright-Hinweis. Mehr ist nicht sinnvoll.

p.s. Ich merk grad, ich werd richtig aggressiv wenn ich an Rechtsklick-Alerts der Marke "Nicht abgucken - Selber machen - Rechtsklick verboten" denke. Meistens sind die dann noch auf so unsagbar schlechten Seiten...


----------



## FoD (24. Juli 2003)

du kannst ein transparentes bild über das eigentliche bild legen! das wird schon einige aufhalten! aber wenn einer was von html versteht bekommt er es zu 100%!!!


----------

